# 40 and feeling terrible. Labs came back.



## tekisui (Apr 24, 2008)

recently got my thyroid bloodwork back and the tests are as follows:
TSH 3.06
T3 7.6
T4 35
I have horrible sometimes severe hypothyroid symptoms. Is it possible that I have hypothyroid with normal bloodwork? Thank you for your help. I tested form antibodies for Hashi's today, waiting on results.


----------

